# Black squirrels.???



## bobby grant (Mar 6, 2016)

Looking for places to hunt That hold black squirrels. I’m looking to add to one to my squirrel collection. Lookin for anything close from downtown Cleveland any help is much appreciated


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

My back yard is full but in city they drive my dogs goofy never had any until last couple years if my dog ever does get him I will donate to you LOL


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Look around Kent State. When my brother went to school there they were everywhere.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> Look around Kent State. When my brother went to school there they were everywhere.


All over campus but did not recall years there ever seeing them off campus. Not sure what season will let you hunt on KSU campus. ha ha ha...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

There's a reason there are so many black squirrels around Kent State.

Interesting history..

http://einside.kent.edu/Management ...?newsitem=AFEF95B8-A666-9B52-8E02ECBC671F6BB2

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_squirrel


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

My neighborhood in Cleveland is full on them. A couple of years ago there was nothing but Fox Squirrels around my house. Now there is nothing but Black and Gray Squirrels. They started out in Lakewood park and spread from there. I'm pretty sure there is a population of them on Kelly's Island. I know you could hunt there years ago.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Wellington and Spencer Public land have them. Wellington has better squirrel woods. In fact the trifecta of a gray/fox and black isnt uncommon. If a red sits still long enough you might get the "Big 4".


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bobby grant said:


> Looking for places to hunt That hold black squirrels. I’m looking to add to one to my squirrel collection. Lookin for anything close from downtown Cleveland any help is much appreciated


Maybe scout and try Auburn Marsh... I know I have them in Chesterland so I'm pretty sure they are in Auburn. 

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/auburnmarsh


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Geauga county has them as well. As a kid I once shot the grand slam of squirrels out of the same beach nut tree on one sit.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm just east of Youngstown (1/4 mile from the Pa line) and i have all 3. Mostly fox and Greys but, there are some blacks mixed in. Oh ya, my property is huntable as i whack a few every year, just enough for a few homemade pot pies.

Got a small hickory grove in the center of an oak grove where most of the greys hang out. Have seen the blacks in there but, chose not to shoot them.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

the grand slam all in one shot


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the woods by the Vienna air base is loaded with them, at least where I go to.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Westbranch has them. We had a house in Kent that they lived in the attic of. I may be responsible for the ones in Lakewood...


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

The last few years I have been seeing 1 or two a year down here in Eastern Knox County. I have not bagged one yet. 

It's just a color phase of a Gray Squirrel right?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Yes, thats what i've been told. I have never killed one either. My place has a few as well and i don't shoot them when i see them. Hoping to see more in the future.
15 miles west of me in Canfield Oh. there are tons of them. Some even with Fox squirrel tails!


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

We have plenty in Geauga county. They seem to be very aggressive and chase out the Fox squirrels. Several of the property owners where I hunt ask me to remove as many of them as I can.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Nice job, Rogers.
I never heard they chase out the fox. I've been told for years that red squirrel + the fox were enemies but, the first i've heard of the blacks.
Guess i'll have to shoot the few i see. Don't want them to run out my big fox squirrels.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I have the Grand Slam feeding in my yard, right here in the City of Medina. I feel there is some cross breeding going on as I have Grey's with Fox tails and Fox with Grey tails. So far the Black's are all black.


----------



## JohnTheDeer (Mar 30, 2015)

When I live in Ravenna I would see more black squirrels than any other. Would get bored while deer hunting and shoot them with a bow all the time.


----------

